# What does Forward Going mean to you?



## OliveOyl (19 May 2010)

If you see an advert with horse described as "forward going" how would you interpret that, please?


----------



## martlin (19 May 2010)

It doesn't need nagging with the leg goes forward when you ask it to, willingly.


----------



## domane (19 May 2010)

Either a horse that you don't need to use any leg on or one which you have to hold back...


----------



## Benji1 (19 May 2010)

I'd take it too mean, works willing off the leg.


----------



## tasel (19 May 2010)

I would say the above, too...

But sometimes, in adverts... it can have a whole different meaning.  As in... bolting.


----------



## Umbongo (19 May 2010)

Forward going to me means not having to use your leg much to ask it to go forwards, probably holding it back a bit. The type of horse that sees a jump in front of it and will pull you towards it but the horse is controllable


----------



## Jonnyjumper (19 May 2010)

I agree tasel.  It should mean all the above, at most a horse that takes you down to a fence etc.

What it probably means when seen in an ad is that you're gonna get towed everywhere.


----------



## OliveOyl (19 May 2010)

Thanks for this, most useful!  I've told people mine is forward going, meaning you don't need to kick him along, not meaning he's a tearaway lunatic because he's nothing of the sort.

How can I describe what I'm meaning then without them thinking he's a nutter?


----------



## martlin (19 May 2010)

OliveOyl said:



			How can I describe what I'm meaning then without them thinking he's a nutter?
		
Click to expand...

To be perfectly honest with you, you can't
People are naturally suspicious about ads, look for faults and interpret everything you write down in a negative light


----------



## Kenzo (19 May 2010)

Enjoys faster work, I don't presume the horse is overly strong or a nutter, just likes to go and get on with the job...that's how I take it, a couple of my other horses have been bought as forward going and both of them ran off with 3 other people (including a RI), but they didnt with me....I was rather gutted, I felt left out


----------



## Jonnyjumper (19 May 2010)

OliveOyl said:



			How can I describe what I'm meaning then without them thinking he's a nutter?
		
Click to expand...

Difficult one.  You might not need to use the phrase forward going if you suggest the type of rider the horse is suitable for eg an ambitious amateur, a competitive rider etc.


----------



## OliveOyl (19 May 2010)

martlin said:



			People are naturally suspicious about ads, look for faults and interpret everything you write down in a negative light

Click to expand...

This is very true unfortunately 
Everything I say about him, in an effort to provide them with the full picture of him, they seem to multiplying by a factor of at least 10 and deciding THAT must be the reason that I'm selling him.  Am considering just keeping him now really as am getting a bit down with the constant stream of different insults about my horse.  If he doesn't suit you then that's just fine, but i'm not desperate to be rid of him and there isn't a hidden reason why he's for sale, but getting that across just isn't happening.

I might be better saying hardly anything - less is more and all that?


----------



## Snowy Celandine (19 May 2010)

I would describe one of my horses as "forward going but safe" which, to me, indicates that she is very responsive to the leg and willing to work but not that she will bolt at the drop of a hat.  I hate selling horses, mind you I hate buying them too   I hope you get the right person along for your horse soon.


----------



## cbmcts (19 May 2010)

How about saying "light off the leg" or "well schooled" instead?


----------



## Kenzo (19 May 2010)

OliveOyl said:



			This is very true unfortunately 
Everything I say about him, in an effort to provide them with the full picture of him, they seem to multiplying by a factor of at least 10 and deciding THAT must be the reason that I'm selling him.  Am considering just keeping him now really as am getting a bit down with the constant stream of different insults about my horse.  If he doesn't suit you then that's just fine, but i'm not desperate to be rid of him and there isn't a hidden reason why he's for sale, but getting that across just isn't happening.

I might be better saying hardly anything - less is more and all that?
		
Click to expand...

What exactly are you saying when people ask about him, maybe your ad is encouraging a certain type of rider but then when they enquire more about him he's suited to a different group so to speak.

What does your ad say?


----------



## OliveOyl (19 May 2010)

Hmmm, quite like well schooled and he does up to Elem easily enough, so that might do.  Perhaps I should just put "not a kick-a-long"?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 May 2010)

In ads, it can mean anything to being a nice ride which doesn't need egging on and just gets on with the job. Mine is a pretty laid back cob, but I would describe him as forward going as I never ever need to do a kick-along on him.

However, in ads it can mean that its a total lunatic and as soon as you get on grabs the bit and p****s off with you!  So buyer beware!


----------



## OliveOyl (19 May 2010)

His ad has expired for now I think, but originally aimed him at Prelim/Novice dressage market and put that he hasn't got world beating paces, but is consistent, level headed and reliable.  Which he is, he produces test after test after test, with hardly a 5 or below on any of them, so he always gets over 60% and usually more like 65-70% but this seems to have translated in to "he's a bit of a dobbin, novice riders, this is your horse".  He's not a novice ride, but didn't want to put that as he's not naughty either, but he is forward going, meaning he is responsive to the aids, not a bolting, leaping lunatic.


----------



## Kenzo (19 May 2010)

OliveOyl said:



			His ad has expired for now I think, but originally aimed him at Prelim/Novice dressage market and put that he hasn't got world beating paces, but is consistent, level headed and reliable.  Which he is, he produces test after test after test, with hardly a 5 or below on any of them, so he always gets over 60% and usually more like 65-70% but this seems to have translated in to "he's a bit of a dobbin, novice riders, this is your horse".  He's not a novice ride, but didn't want to put that as he's not naughty either, but he is forward going, meaning he is responsive to the aids, not a bolting, leaping lunatic.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to you, by the sounds of it, you've just had (I'll be polite) not the right people ringing , there is nothing wrong with saying he''s forward going, lots of people want and enoy forward going horses.


----------



## legaldancer (19 May 2010)

I'd put "forward going but safe/sane, not fizzy"


----------



## OliveOyl (19 May 2010)

Thanks everyone for input, I will have a think about it all, but this has been most enlightening!


----------



## TGM (19 May 2010)

What about something like:

"Forward-going, responsive, but sensible ride, so would suit reasonably competent rider with nice hands and a balanced seat."


----------



## mtj (19 May 2010)

Thanks for posting this thread.  I've been wondering the same and assuming the worst!


----------



## OliveOyl (19 May 2010)

Thanks TGM, I like that!  But I didn't think there was anything wrong with the forward going wording in the first place yet it seems to have had people running for the hills!
Will prob go with "Responsive, sensible ride" then throw in something about well schooled a bit later on.


----------



## pixiebee (19 May 2010)

ive reluctantly put mine up for sale, I put forward going,lovely responsive ride, snaffle mouth!


----------



## TarrSteps (19 May 2010)

"Confident" is another reasonable word to use, although people probably read that as "can't take direction/doesn't want to know". 

The fact is, you can't take it personally when you're selling horses.  It's a bit of a game and everyone knows it, or at least they think they do.  In fact, I think most people are genuine and saying exactly what they mean but the problem is the few that lie are usually lying about the horses you really have to watch out for and after an experience of two of those sort, most people are permanently spooked.

You could also say something about his competition results and maybe the movements he can do, something like "scores above 65% at Elementary with confirmed lateral work but kind enough to be competitive at lower levels" or similar, which will give the impression he's a competitive horse, not a beach donkey.

I think this is where a really good photo helps too.  If the horse looks special it will appeal to ambitious people, however novice, who might need a schoolmaster but want something that goes properly.

Other than that, you just have to put up with people, I'm afraid.  I've had people who could barely post come to see horses described as "not a novice ride" being sold on their higher competition results.  I don't know what they were thinking but I work under the assumption they don't know enough to know what they don't know.


----------

